
Ekstrand: Plumbing explicit synchronization through the Linux ecosystem - jrepinc
https://lwn.net/Articles/814587/
======
mappu
Really interesting to see that Wayland has taken so long to gain a foothold
(it's been 12 years since the initial release) that other designs have
leapfrogged it already. (Posting from my Wayland desktop.)

SurfaceFlinger is the other major compositor, does it use implicit or explicit
synchronization? Can you run SurfaceFlinger on desktop?

EDIT: Some further reading [https://www.collabora.com/news-and-
blog/blog/2017/01/26/main...](https://www.collabora.com/news-and-
blog/blog/2017/01/26/mainline-explicit-fencing-part-3/) and previous parts,
seems like they drove a lot of this work.

~~~
stefan_
An important update here that you miss when only reading this introductory
mail on LWN:

[https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-
devel/2020-March/...](https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-
devel/2020-March/258939.html)

That said, having Wayland do atomic KMS with sync_files is just one tiny part,
and this really needs to be plumbed all the way down to the application level.

SurfaceFlinger is Android only and has been explicit sync from the beginning.

